# Rele electronico/switch electronico/Reemplazar rele



## BUSHELL (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola

Estoy en el meollo de reemplazar un relé, pues la alta frecuencia en que trabajaría, pronto sus contactos se harán cenizas  
Tengo un circuito que se alimenta de 12 VDC. Un relé recibe estos 12 voltios. Se cierran sus contactos para también conducir 12 voltios pero unos 6 A, pues la “carga”, se compone de unos subcircuitos, un Temporizador monoestable, y un circuito que genera una chispa poderosa (basado en una bobina de automóvil) (Gracias, Fogonazo)

Esto ocurre 30 veces cada dos minutos. Mucho para un rele mecanico, ¿verdad?
Por eso busco un “relé electrónico”.

He buscado en el foro y he encontrado algunos tips, pero no logro entenderlos bien. En unos hilos hablan de SCR, pero otros dicen que mejor un opto, y otro dicen que mejor un Mosfet, por su capacidad de aplicarle 12v y entrar en corte/saturación, ràpidamente. Claro, todo es especifico.

Necesito “algo” que al recibir un pulso (como la bobina del relé), sea capaz de transportar 12 VDC  6A, sin quemarse. No quiero un Relay de Estado Solido, pues son muy grandes y caros.

Por adelantado, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

No se de que me acusan pero "Casi" seguro soy inocente !

Si quieres manejar CC, olvidate de SCR´S, puedes colocar un transistor CMOS de potencia y posiblemente te ahorres el optoaislador.
Recuerdame el circuito o publica el link para ver que hacer.


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 5, 2008)

Eres "casi"culpable del éxito de mi circuitillo, hermano.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/reemplazar-pulsador-5137/

Pongo un esquemita de lo que estoy haciendo, para orientar mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Comentario borrado por "duplicado"


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

OK, por favor aclareme estas dudas:
De donde viene la "Orden" de encender ?
Es algun circuito de control o solamente repite el ciclo 15 veces por minuto ?

Lo mas sencillo es cortar la alimentacion de 12 VCC intercalar un transistor de paso que "Alivie" la corriente que pasa por el relee, entonces este solo manejara unos miliamperes, y no desgastara los contactos


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 5, 2008)

La orden de encender la fuente de 12V, es un circuito de control, comandado por una termocupla, que activa o desactiva, de acuerdo con la temperatura. En resumen, un control de temperatura. Me parece que es marca Autonics. Tradicional.

Si te sigo bien....se puede "aliviar" la enorme corriente que pasa por el rele? Como sería eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Ya te habia publicado la reforma

Si tienes ganas ensaya esto, tal vez disminuya un poco la intensidad dee la chispa. La corriente sobre los contactos (S2) del relee sera muy poca.


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 5, 2008)

Si los efectos de la droga fuerte ya se me pasaron, creo que me quieres decir lo del grafico que pongo, basado en el tuyo, pero agregando el conexionado del relé.
Es que ten presente que soy aprendiz autodidacta  

Sí, ensayaré tu propuesta. ¿Qué otro transistor que me reemplace el 2n3055 que no sea en ese encapsulado?. El susodicho, solo conducirá durante unos 30 minutos.De ese tiempo, solo 3 segundos alimentarà con gran corriente la bobina. Pasados estos 30 minutos,  vendrán momentos de suicheo, pero cortos, pero muy seguidos, mientras el elemento de control hace su trabajo de "regular" la temperatura.
Por eso, quizá me sirva otro, de otro encapsulado, alguno que pueda poner sobre la PCB.
solo por aprender y mirar alternativas.

Hey y si....la solución se encaminara por el lado de lo que me dijiste antes?
[puedes colocar un transistor CMOS de potencia y posiblemente te ahorres el optoaislador.quote][/quote]

¿Como diablos se cita un texto?

Gracias, siempre estás ahí....en la Vìa Láctea. ¿Llegan allá los giros bancarios?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 5, 2008)

Lo ideal seria utilizar un IRF740 o un buz90, o sea mofets.

Recuerda que para saturar el 2N3055 se necesita un predriver o sea meterle unos centenares de miliamperios para ir bien,

sto seria un esbozo como yo lo haria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

El esquema es correcto.
La linea con el Nº 8 en rojo se alimenta con los 12 VCC en forma permanente y el que habre y cierra es el 2N3055 comandado por el contacto del relee que seria S2 de mi esquema.

El 2N3055 lo puedes reemplazar por TIP3055 que es casi lo mismo pero con capsula plastica.
Puse espesificamente un transistor bipolar (2N3055 o TIP3055) por un motivo y es el de mantener los contactos del relee limpios, un transistor CMOS consume tan poco que los contacto por falta de trabajo se irian oxidando y dejarian de funcionar al tiempo.

Para hacer Cita de un texto solo tienes que dar click sobre la pequeña solapa que esta en el mensaje que quieres citar, arriba a la derecha y que casualmente dice "Citar"

No te compliques con un giro intergalactico, mis cuentas bancarias en Islas Cayman te estan esperando con lo brazos abiertos.

Edit:
Si notas que la chispa es "pobre" disminuye la resistencia de 100 Ohms a unos 22 Ohms


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 5, 2008)

Gracias por los consejos a todos.

Por ultimo...¿còmo hacen dibujos tan esteticamente bonitos?
Yo uso Corel,luego edito con Adobe Phot de luxe, luego, luego, luego. Me demoro un montón.
Y el Alzeimer no me daja hacer buenas bobinas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Son programas espesificos para electronica (Diseño y simulacion) El Tio creo que usa LiveWire y un servidor Multisim


----------

